# Yashica T4 issue



## sincere (Dec 12, 2014)

I just put a new Film in and the red light keeps on blinking whenever i turn it on and whenever i want to take a picture as well. Once there were both lamps (green and red) blinking but still, no possibility to take any photos.

Can anyone help? Before you ask, yes i have put a new battery in as well (cost me 8 bucks and it turned out that wasnt even the issue) and i have opened up the camera to check if the film was properly placed in. That was also not an issue.


----------



## sincere (Jan 3, 2015)

For a while it worked again but i see it is a reoccuring problem. Does anyone know what the issue may be?


----------



## Alexr25 (Jan 3, 2015)

You can get a manual here, The blinking red LED indicates that the flash is charging, the fact that it doesn't stop blinking suggests that the flash never charges and the flash circuitry is faulty. You should be able to turn off the flash and then hopefully the camera might work.


----------



## sincere (Jan 4, 2015)

is there any way to fix this?


----------



## christopher walrath (Jan 4, 2015)

There probably is but I bet it is way above our paygrades.


----------



## Mal90 (Jun 15, 2016)

Just purchased a T3 and having the same problems with both the red and green flashing lights. the flash and the shutter have only fired once, the camera will not focus, and the electronic screen on the top is constantly blinking, anyone any idea ideas to the cause ?


----------

